# snake tower ده اخر مشاريعى



## masa_arch2010 (9 مايو 2007)

business ceter
ده اخر مشايعى 
اانا فى الفرقه الثالثه وتقدير لمشروع ( امتياز 93% - الترتيب الاول ) 
وكن عاوزرايكم 
شكرا


----------



## المعمار أحمد (9 مايو 2007)

وين المشروع ؟!!!


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

فين المشروع يا اخي


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

اولا : دى صور الماكيت


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

دى باقى صور الماكيت


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

ثانيا : المناظير للمشروع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

انا اريد رايكم 


بس ان شاء الله اضيف باقى المشروع والشاسيهات قريبا 

ومن يريد ان يزور موقعى الجديد (www.masaarch2010.i8.com ) 
به بعض اعمالى 
وان شاء الله يعجبكم بس هوه لسه تحت الانشاء


----------



## نادية (10 مايو 2007)

بجد احلى شغل شوفته وكمان شكل المبنى رائع جدا يسلموا ايديك يا ماسا على 
المشروع ويعطيك الف عافية .....


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا للاخت ناديه 
على اهتمامها بالمشروع والرد الجميل 
وان شاء الله انزل باقى المشروع


----------



## معماري فقط (10 مايو 2007)

مشروع جميل ولو انك راح تخلي المهندس الانشائي يبكي الين ما يحلة :80: 

مشروعك فكرتة كلها في القطاع لازم نشوف القطاع عشان نحكم علية :15:


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتير يا اخى العزيز 

واوضح ان الحل الانشائى كان احد مطاليب المشروع 
وانا وضحت الحل فى الشاسيهات 
وعندما انزها ان شاء الله هتلاقى الحل موجود


----------



## yoyoooooo (10 مايو 2007)

الحقيقه ده مشروع جميل اوووووووووووووووي 
وده راي اختي رغم انها مش في هندسه لان الحاجه الحلوه مايختلفش عليها حد انت بقي جامعه المنصوره ؟مش كده؟


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا يا اخى العزيز 

بس عرفت ازاى ان انا من جامه المنصورة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشروع يبدوا انه جيد ومتعوب عليه .. ولكن لابد من نرى الابداع في المساقط الافقية وياريت بعض المقاطع الرأسية

كما ارجوا توضيح فكرة المعماري وايضا توضيح معطيات المشروع ومتطلبات العميل، ومكونات المشروع، حتى نحسن النقد البناء والرأي السليم بعمق اكثر من الشكر 

وبالتوفيق .. ملاحظة : المشروع في المنظور الليلي اكثر رشاقة وجمالا من الماكيت؟؟؟ اليس كذلك


----------



## masa_arch2010 (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخ ابو صالح على الاهتمام
وان شاء الله اضيف المساقط قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (12 مايو 2007)

اشكرك كتتتتتتتتتتتتير على هذا العمل الرائع واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك


----------



## masa_arch2010 (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا يا اخ عمر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 مايو 2007)

المشروع جميل من ناحية الشكل وتكوين الكتل 
لكن طبعا بالنسبه للناحيه الانشائيه شكله متعب جدا وصعب التنفيذ لكن مش مستحيل 
لكن هل وضعت في تخيلك كيفية التنفيذ والتكلفة الكبيره جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اللي هتكون في المشروع ده
ولا كان الغايه من المشروع في الكليه الكتله والحجم والشكل فقط 
معلش انا بقول رايي بصراحه لاني برضه كنت في كليه وكان عندنا مشاريع بتحتاج فقط شكل كتل ومشاريع تانيه تعتمد على القطاعات و............ الخ 
لكن كان في طبعا قبل المناقشه بنكون واضعين في اعتبارنا النواحي الانشائيه والماديه للمشروه ومدى امكانية تنفيذه
عموما كل ده هيظهر في القطاعات ومدى شرحك للفكره 
لكن ان كنت بتكلم على اللي وضعته لنا هنا من مناظير و شكل للكتله فانا اقول رايي بصراحه هي جميله جدا 
وبالنسبه للماكيت اذا انت اللي عامله فبقول بجد بالعاميه ايدك نضيفه في الشغل 
ربنا يوفقك وان شاء الله ترد على باقى استفساراتنا


----------



## هند الدغار (13 مايو 2007)

ربنا يوفقك شغلك مبشر جدا لمهندس موهوب واتمنى تيجى فرصه فى المستقبل نجتمع فى عمل واحد وانا منتظره اشوف باقى المشروع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

هذه شاسهات المشروع 
ويارب الاظهار اليدوى يجبكم 
انا عاوز رايكم بجد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/103447/1179058239.jpg


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

الشاسيه الثانى 
هوه كان المطلوب ايزومترك 30/ 30 والاظهار كامل للمشروع يدوى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/103447/1179059848.jpg


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

الشاسيه الثالث 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/103447/1179060240.jpg


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/103447/1179061179.jpg


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/103447/1179061843.jpg


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

ده كان المشروع كامل وياريت يعجبكم 
اانا عاوز آراءكم


----------



## نادية (13 مايو 2007)

ياااااااااااااااااه الشاسيهات كثير حلوة وبجد انت تعبان كثير بالمشروع يعطيك الف عافية بجد
والماكيت كمان عجبنى كثير وحلو والاظهار رائع وكمان متناسب مع طبيعة المبنى بجد يسلموا ايديك


----------



## sudsud (13 مايو 2007)

المشروع جميل جدا جدا والابداع واضح بس ياريت نشوف تفاصيل للمساقط الراسيه


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخت ناديه على الرد الجميل 
واريد اوضح للاخ ( sudsud ) ان المشروع امامك كامل به كله المساقط للتور والارضى والبدروم 
يعنى المشروع كامل 
ايه ال انته عاوز اوضحه بالظبط


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 مايو 2007)

المشروع كامل وجميل جدا ... كرسومات ... يعطيك العافية .. 

طبعا للحكم عليه لابد من معرفة معطيات المشروع والمحددات و الفكرة الرئيسية منه، كي نحكم اذا ما كان المصمم اجاد التعامل مع المشروع ام لا.


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (14 مايو 2007)

فكرة غريبة و مبتكرة...
المنظور أجمل من الماكيت..
يا ريت نشوف مساقط و سكشن..


----------



## masa_arch2010 (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا لكى يا هدهد
بس انا موضح كل شىء امامك فى الشاسيهات ايه بس ال انتى مش فاهماه وانا اوضحه


----------



## الخطابي (15 مايو 2007)

*بدون تعليق*

بدون تعليق


----------



## الخطابي (15 مايو 2007)

*بدون تعليق*

بدون تعليق


----------



## taifour (15 مايو 2007)

و الله المشروع فايت بالحيط لحتى شبعان ... يعني شو بقلك؟؟؟ ي... ايديكي؟؟!!
لا تكوين
ولا نسب
ولا اكساء
ولا منظور متل الخلق
من وين لوين ال93؟؟؟؟


----------



## masa_arch2010 (19 مايو 2007)

احب اوضح للاخ ( الخطابى ) بجد 
يعنى لو عندك احساس بالكتل او غيرها فين ده الشبه الكبير اوضحلك لو عندك نظرة كبيره للقطاع
للمشروع ال انته طارحه هتلاقى الفرق كبير اوى


----------



## masa_arch2010 (19 مايو 2007)

وبالنسبه للاخ ( tiafour ) 
رايك للمشروع طبعا ده وجه نظرك بس لو بتتكلم عن الكتل والاظهار وغيره 
انا سايبلك رد الاخوه الاخرين وشوف رايهم طبعا مفيش حاجه بتعجب كل الناس 
بس لو قارنت الردود هتعرف اانا قصدى ايه والحدق يفهم ان كان معمارى


----------



## المهندس خلودي (19 مايو 2007)

هناك بعض الشباب - هداهم الله - يبغالهم تعلم الأسلوب في النقد 

مع أنني لا أرى مايعيب مشروع Masa - Arch

فهو رائع جدا وفيه من الجمال والتحدي الإنشائي

كما أن المجسم جميل وقد اوضحت فكرة المشروع

سلمت أخي ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## masa_arch2010 (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس خلودى بس كنت بوضح لهم بس انهم تقريبا مش فاهمين المشروع اوى 
او مقدروش يفهموه 
شكرا تانى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2007)

هذا المشروع تم إكمال إنشائه هنا في قطر والآن يعملون على التشطيبات النهائية للواجهة .....
ويوجد شبه كبير بين المشروعين ولكن جهدك واضح وتشكر عليه واعتقد أنك قد بالغت بشكل كبير جدا في بروز الكتل من الجانبين مما سيزيد تكلفة إنشاء المشروع إلى أرقام خيالية مما يؤدي إلى إنعدام الجدوى الإقتصادية للمبنى .... 
ولكن تشكر على مجهودك ولك مني كل التحايا ومرحبا بك في معترك الحياة الهندسية الحقيقي وأنا سعيد بك وأهنئك من أعماق قلبي...


----------



## masa_arch2010 (20 مايو 2007)

ممكن يكون انا غلطان ومش فاهم
بس ممكن يكون فيه شبه بس اؤكد بجد ان دى اول مرة اشوف المشروع ال انتم عارضينوا بس 
انا عاوز منك طلب ارسم اسكتش لقطاع المبنى ال انته عارضه واعرضه للاخوه وهمه ال يقرروا 
وانا مستنى منك الطلب ده


----------



## نادية (20 مايو 2007)

بجد المشروع اللى عارضه الاخ عاشق الجنة كثير مميز وحلو وهو يا ماسا مش قصده انك 
واخد الفكرة منه قصده ان فكرتك مقاربة لفكرة هادا المشروع وشكر بمشروعك بس ملاحظته هو حكاها انه انت عامل بروز كبير يعنى الكل مش محتاج لرؤية القطاع فى هاادا المبنى علشان يتاكدوا ان الفكرة منك بس بجد مشروعك رائع جدا ويعطيك العافية على تعبك...........


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2007)

أخي الكريم لست مضطرا للدفاع عن نفسك إنما ذكرت التشابه ولم أذكر النقل أو الإقتباس ولا أحب توجيه الإتهام إلى أحد مشروعك واضح وجميل ومقروء وتشكر عليه ولا تأبه إلى أي أحد .
ركز في فكرة المشروع الأساسية وأنتظر جوابك عن الجدوى الإقتصادية للمشروع .


----------



## ناصر روسيان (21 مايو 2007)

المشروع تصميم معماري جميل بس كل فكرة معمارية يكون لها تصور انشائي ياريت تفيدنا بتصورك لل structure system


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (21 مايو 2007)

تعيش ايدك وشكل البرج المتعرج كثيييير حلو وواضح الشغل متعوب عليه ولكن اكون ممنونة لو وضحت لي فلسفة الفكرة لان بصراحة لم افهمها,,,


----------



## abu jakob (21 مايو 2007)

salam

bravo

salam
abu jakob


----------



## abu jakob (21 مايو 2007)

salam

there are some tower of zaha hadid
similar to your towers

salam
abu jakob


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

الفكرة جميلة واعتقد متعبة انشائيا ومتعبة اكثر للمهندس المنفذ كما اتفق مع ابو صالح في كون المنضور الليلي جميل ولكن العمل بحاجة الى اضهار التفاصيل ومناضير قريبة ومساقط كي تكتمل الصور المهم تستحق الاشادة على الفكرة لاني اعتقدها فكرة جريئة


----------



## masa_arch2010 (29 مايو 2007)

اضهار التفاصيل من ناحيه ايه ياريت توضع وانا ان شاء الله اقدر اوضح اكتر


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (30 مايو 2007)

عاشت ايدك الفورم حلووو...بس الله يعينك على المخططات...لان حيصير عندك خسارات بلفضاء من ورة الشكل المايل للواجهة وممكن تستغلة باجهزة التكييف المركزية او غير الات
وكذلك خلي بالك من الحل الانشائي و الوسائل المستخدمة بيها


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير , المشروع قوي وجميل


----------



## كريم العاني (3 يونيو 2007)

مشروع جميل بس لاح تتعب المهندس المنفذ


----------



## masa_arch2010 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جدا يا جماعه وبجد ربنا يخليكم 
على الاهمام وعلى رايكم


----------



## rami777 (6 يونيو 2007)

........................
.......................

اين المشروع ؟؟

اين البلاانات والواجهات واواووو 

؟؟


----------



## moonee (6 يونيو 2007)

بهنيك عالمشروع المشروع راائع جدا و كمان مبروك عال 93% :12:


----------



## first-arch (7 يونيو 2007)

مشروع رائع وفريد............
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (8 يونيو 2007)

انا حاطط كل المشروع كامل بلانات وقطاع ومنظير كامل يعنى


----------



## المعمار أحمد (10 يونيو 2007)

والله المشروع حلو 
أنت فكرت في البعد الثالث مع الحل 
ولكن هل فكرت في الإنشاء


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 يونيو 2007)

ايوة فكرت لان ده كان من مطاليب المشروع وانا مبين ده فى الشاسيهات يا ريت تبص عليها تانى


----------



## hassandiab (10 يونيو 2007)

على فكرة المشروع ده فيه واحد تانى زيه يالظبط بس معتقدش انهم هما اللى عاملين زيك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masa_arch2010 (11 يونيو 2007)

طيب انته شايف كده


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

رائع بس كنا عايزين نعرف ايه نظامه الانشائي 
وازاي هاتحافظ عليه وفيه كل الانكسارات دي


----------



## عاشور86 (12 يونيو 2007)

مشروع جميل اخى الكريم


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

وياريت نشوف بلانات المشروع يا بشمهندس


----------



## masa_arch2010 (14 يونيو 2007)

انا حاطط البلانات وكل شىء فى المشروع فى الصفحه الثانيه لو انته دخلت على كل الصفح هتلاقى ال انته عاوز تعرفه بالظبط 
اوك البلانات والقطاع والمناظير كلها موجوده بس لو تفتح باقى الصفح فى الموضوع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (14 يونيو 2007)

انا طرحت النظام الانشائى قبل كده 
وكان ( core cocreate & Belt wall section ) وهوه بالظبط ( box section ) وده احد الانظمه الانشائيه المعروفه 
وتوضيح اكتر ان ال core cocreate هوه ال هيشيل الاحمال للادوار حيث ان الادوار هيتعامل معها كانها 
كانتليفر من الاتجاهين وممكن تنظر للقطاع وهوه هيوضح ما اقوله 
ولو فيه شىء تانى ممكن اوضحه


----------



## masa_arch2010 (15 يونيو 2007)

الاخ اللص الطائر شاف البلانات


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## masa_arch2010 (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا مااااااااان على ردك واهتمامك وادعلنا كمان


----------

